# Best Barrel Length for 350 Legend, inch by inch



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I just finished writing a very data-rich article on 350 Legend barrel lengths. I'm flabbergasted by what I found out. I was expecting a greater ballistic disparity. In the article, I break it down on the max effective range, bullet drop, and overall energy with various barrel lengths. Basically: 16-inch or greater, no difference. Here's the article if you want a short, informative read.



https://guntradition.com/best-barrel-length-for-350-legend/


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Id go 20" minimum. Should gain some velocity, 100 fps or so over 16".


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

22 Chuck said:


> Id go 20" minimum. Should gain some velocity, 100 fps or so over 16".


Approximately 50 fps more muzzle velocity with that. A 24-inch barrel gains about 100 fps over a 16-inch, which translates to about 30-yards more effective range based on bullet energies.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

A 350 legend isn't far from being a pistol cartridge.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Interesting. How did you evaluate the different barrel lengths? Quickload, physical test?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good article. Not surprised at all by this. 16" gives good maneuverability at a minor speed loss. You do have a typo. You refer to it once as 450 Legend


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

Quack Addict said:


> Interesting. How did you evaluate the different barrel lengths? Quickload, physical test?


Physical tests done by several people. One of them is on YouTube l. You can search "350 legend ballistics by the inch" if you want to see it.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good article. When I was building my 350L AR I looked at the different barrel lengths. I concluded the 16" bbl was good enough for my use. The longest shot on my property is about 150 yards though I've never shot a deer that far. Typical shots are under 100. I've killed two deer with it under 100 yards. I also killed a bunch of deer with 44 mags, 450 BM, 35 Rem, 30-30 among others. I really like the 350 L.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Unclear what platform was used to perform the testing. Article opens with statement about AR-15, and then no further mention about the rifle.
So what was used for testing? Ar platform? Bolt action? Results will vary between those two.



bowhunter426 said:


> You do have a typo. You refer to it once as 450 Legend


Another typo. Energy is measured in ft-lbs, not ft/lbs.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

kappa8 said:


> Unclear what platform was used to perform the testing. Article opens with statement about AR-15, and then no further mention about the rifle.
> So what was used for testing? Ar platform? Bolt action? Results will vary between those two.
> 
> 
> Another typo. Energy is measured in ft-lbs, not ft/lbs.


The difference between an AR and bolt gun will be minuscule ( a few FPS?) and really doesn't affect overall performance unless you're into splitting hairs.


----------



## Driven2tri24 (Feb 12, 2018)

This is based upon factory loads...which are anemic because of pressure limit of AR's. I can assure you that you you will see a significant velocity increase between an 18.5" and 22" barrel when loading for a BOLT action. I've pushed the Hornady 170SP to over 2600fps in a 22" barrel without pressure and best accuracy was found at 2550fps. The 18.5" barrel clocked 2457fps with the same load/brass/primer. Another important note is that handloading the 165FTX to it's published maximum is a compressed load and ALSO clocks 2450fps in an 18" as well as 22" BECAUSE the bullet takes up too much space in the case and can't be loaded any longer without contacting the lands or not enough bullet case contact.... The 170SP leaves LOT's of room and in fact I've loaded it to within .010" off of lands and exceeded published MAX's by a significant amount..(as mentioned)with 5 shot groups under an inch. I've also gotten similar accuracy and trajectory out of the 2450fps 165ftx in 18" barrel but as said is at Max listed loads and no more is possible. FWIW They both are within an inch of eachother's POI at 200yds. I've found the 170SP to be the more accurate of the two bullets and much tougher inside 100 yds than the 165ftx. 
FWIW - The 2- 16" barreled 350's I've owned (Ruger AR, and Ruger American) averaged 40fps less than the 18.5" versions with factory ammo...and I sold both of them before I ever tested my handloads...IMHO they would be another 50-75fps slower than the 18.5" barrels with handloads so I would expect 150fps (or more) less than a 22" barrel shooting MAX loads and above..

So as said...probably very little velocity difference between 16,18, 20 and 22" with factory loads...as they are conservative loads and probably obtain full burn in the 16-18" range... with handloads at MAX published data...you can gain 200-400fps in longer barrels...


----------

